# Iron Warriors Defiler-Knight "Devastator"



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello guys, I have returned... As the Title says its another Defiler Knight, as you can never have too many!

Big Pile o' bitz









1st full body WIP shot









Torso/Head WIP shot... can you guess where I got that purple part?









BIG gun, made from Hellhammer & stuff









How "Devastator" looked up till last week before I started work on him again!









PS not happy with the shoulder Pads, way too smal, but I do have something up my sleeve


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great. I made one my self for my Emperors children but with out plastic card as I am not good with it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

IS that part of a transformer? Looks good overal, realy like the idea but in the last picture the legs see mto static and thin. maybe a wider stance or something?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm impressed! That's a nice scratchbuild, maybe beef up the legs a bit and reposition a bit, though, or make the head a bit smaller, but that's just my opinion. Good job, keep up the good work! Oh, here's some rep.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is part of a Transformer, I can not recall which one exactly but if that was an original piece that thing was probably a 15 to 20 part.

Anywho, I agree should pads are WAY too small, the gun is nice, but I am not to keen on the standing still pose.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

nice work so far. you are right about the pose, a little off.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice. Don't suppose you've got any WiP/Tutorial shots from it have you? I'm looking to build one myself, and although I already have a tutorial I found on Warseer, it's good to get alternate ways of doing stuff- I'm particularly intrigued by the shoulders.

Dragonlover


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanx for the feedback guys! :mrgreen: the legs will be fleshed out a little & the pose is not fixed just yet, I can move the legs, arms & torso still.

Need to make a base for this guy too... anyone got some suggestions what could go on it?

The Purple Chest piece is from a G1 Transformers Devastator... I bought 1 of the orginal constructicons years ago (dunno where its at though)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude im loving this i would like to see more


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

hey love the 'standing defiler' idea! keep up the good work, i saw something similar to this idea if you want some inspiration check this beast out!!

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/136906.page


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup seen that 1, its my main inspiration :biggrin: Lemmingspawn is insane!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks good though very static. Is it set in stone or can you still re-pose it?


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> It looks good though very static. Is it set in stone or can you still re-pose it?


Yup he can be reposed hes still very much WIP

I keep looking at the left arn & its really bugging me how small the Fist & Heavy flamer are compaired to the Cannon right arm... so I tried out swapping the Heavy Flamer for the Flamestorm Cannon from the Redeemer + giving it a bigger fuel tank. 










However doing this totally hides the fist... so i need a bigger close-combat weapon.... :scratch: 

I have come up with a few options either

Replace the fist with a big Buzz Saw 









OR
Replace the fist with a big Wrecking Ball









OR
Replace the lower arm with a Power Scoruge (also swap the Heavy Flamer for a shoulder mounted Havoc Launcher)









OR
Replace the lower arm with a Power Ram (mount Heavy flamer on the side of the ram) 









OR
Replace the whole arm with a huge Chaos style titan Energy whip (also swap the Heavy Flamer for a shoulder mounted Havoc Launcher)









what do you guy think??


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the circular saw might look a bit too orky. the bottom one lfor some reason reminds me of tzeentch... dunno why.... 

If you have any more of those defiler "toes" what about a crab claw like fist. 2 on one side, one on the other. size would be bigger than the one you have on at the moment but not sure about it behind the flamestorm cannon


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the wrecking ball most. Would be even better if the "ball" is a big daemonic face/head.

The saw makes me imagine machine and organic parts off whatever is hit could damage the flamer and turning your arm into a fireball is never good.

The power scourge looks good to but the arm is already such a nice build to not use.

I think the power ram looks a little wonky and would mount it differently. I can't exactly explain what I would do but I'll see if I can manage a sketch for you.

I like the energy whip but like the power scourge I wouldn't want to see the arm go to waste.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Skull Lord Kar'gor said:


> Yup seen that 1, its my main inspiration :biggrin: Lemmingspawn is insane!


yeah he's crazy isnt he!! in a good way! also i reckon you should go with the flail/wrecking ball arm!

that would be so cool!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very Cool Concept! Really looking forward to seeing your finished product! Will be watching this thread!

Chaosftw


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanx for the great feed back & rep points guys :mrgreen:

@ LandRaiderLove - I do love the Wrecking Ball & will prolly find something else to use that on.... ooohhh I know what I could use it on :biggrin::security:

After having a good think about what to use for the left arm... I have come up with something totally different, lol... a.. *drum roll*

CHAIN BLADE  









Also I think the Flamestorm Cannon as the twin-linked Heavy Flamer is a lil too big & i don't want it obscuring the Chain Blade too much, so gonna make it a bit smaller... like this:









Will hopefully post some newer pix this week


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

I have started making it the Chainfist... got a mock up in the pic below + the Heavy Flamer is now shortend... of course i need to make the motor & teeth for the chainblade (plus add some detail) however, I'm not quite sure how to go about making the teeth, I want them at least 2.5mm wide, anyone got some suggestions?










Also added some detail to the torso, just need to fill the games & add some rivets!










Work has been a bit slow on this guy, cuz I;ve been doing some work on my Marines, which I will post up soon!


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chain Blade arm WIP - 17/04/10*

Heres a WIP shot of the Chain Blade arm (sorry its been such along time coming! :blush


----------

